# Emez király, amaz szultán



## franknagy

Következetlen a magyar szokás, hogy egyes uralkodói címeket meghagyunk eredeti mivoltukban, másokat meg lefordítunk.
Hadd szűkítsem a kérdést a tárgysorra!
A marokkói és a jordániai uralkodó miért király, amikor Brunei mai uralkodója szultán?


----------



## francisgranada

Angolul is _sultan of Brunei_ és _king of Morocco/Jordan_. Ennek inkább történelmi előzményei vannak, mintsem hogy magyar specialitásról lenne szó.  
(Ahogy nézem, Bruneinek kb 394 000 lakosa van - lehet, hogy ez nem elég ahhoz, hogy az uralkodónak királyi cím dukáljon )


----------



## AndrasBP

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. A szultán és király elnevezéseknek semmi közük a magyar fordítási hagyományhoz.


----------

